# Best Buy at it again



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

Best Buy Offers Bogus 3D Sync Service

Google cache, site is down for the moment

http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache...d-sync-service/1415/&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

http://hdguru.com/best-buy-offers-bogus-3d-sync-service/1415/

.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Best Buy sucks, I've thought this for years.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Only made 2 purchases there, returned both.

.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

if you have to buy something from bestbuy buy it online avoid the sales people following you around like a lost dog wanting food.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

lexmarks567 said:


> if you have to buy something from bestbuy buy it online avoid the sales people following you around like a lost dog wanting food.


So true, and funny too!


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

People who buy the 3D system are probably going to need a couple of these stereo audio cables with "2-way time correct windings" and "dual balanced conductors" 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Monster...ings/7128217.p?id=1109938022069&skuId=7128217


----------

